

DockPlayer Is a Lightweight Controller for Spotify - roryreiff
http://lifehacker.com/dockplayer-is-a-lightweight-controller-for-spotify-1547968996/all

======
roryreiff
So - I helped build this with mikro. We have been bootstrapping our startup
Fleck (www.getfleck.com) and wanted to take a shot at making something that
had a price tag associated. We built DockPlayer in a few days, and with one
email, we made it to LifeHacker!

